# to live and die in karachi



## abdullah (Nov 28, 2006)

some friend told me that in karachi the situation is getting worse....Robberies...killings...drugs...bad atmosphere....as mush as you can imagine.


what do you think guys...I really think that karachi numberd as the most dangerous in the world.....i've read that karachi comes right away after bagdad and kaboul....as a dangerous city.

just try to avoid it as mush as you can.....you have meny other safer cities.#dull


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't heard anything like that. Sure it's a lot busier than Islamabad and has more cunning people, but I've never heard anything about it being one of the most dangerous in the world to the point where you should avoid it as much as possible. I do agree though that the people are more into the influences of the western world there.


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

You're right about Karachi Abdullah. My elder brother is living there as well as a lot of friends. And everyone like, stopped me from applying to any medical college in Karachi. Though they're a lot of perfectly safe areas in Karachi like Malir Cantt, but still wandering around the city, its pretty hard to avoid your cell-phone or wallet getting snatched at gun-point.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's for people who stick out like sore thumbs. Incognito is the way to be. It's not as bad as you guys are making it sound.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i read on the BBC that it ranked third in the world's most dangerous cities after haiti and baghdad


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

BBC also freely uses newly coined terms for Muslims which are anti-Islamic.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

who doesn't? they are at least one of the most unbiased news agencies that you can get over here without being put on the terrorist list


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

haha, right.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a lot of crime in Karachi, it's true, but I've heard that it's only in select areas of the huge city and not a large proportion in terms of the land area or neighborhoods that are affected by it.

It probably also has a lot to do with how much someone sticks out or is able to blend into the normal scenery.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

So, from a foreigner/safety point of view. would you recommend a foreigner to get admission into a med school in Karachi? Anyone here on this site that goes to any Karachi institute that could speak upon this topic?


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually I had gotten admission to Sindh Medical College in Karachi but one of our distant relative who went to that college said there are alot of political groupings in SMC, like MQM and stuff and he said kids coming from America are not "mature enough" to handle these situations. 

Also that fact that we have no family living in Karachi, my dad said its better not to go there because I would be living in a hostel and there might be a little bit more pressure of joining these groups. 

I am pretty sure if you/your family is from Karachi and have some relatives living there, it wont be a problem.

However with all that said, I never been to Karachi, but i heard they got english movie theatres, huge shopping malls (bigger than Lahore), the beach, etc. Its Pakistan's largest city. Did I mention they have movie theatres?


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

this might sound stupid but um...what's MQM? #baffled


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

corrupt political group in Pakistan owned by Altaf Hussein (he lives in Paris i believe)


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

ohhh thanx #yes


----------



## abdullah (Nov 28, 2006)

dangerous city....


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

i think karachi can be called a city of robbery.everyday atleast ten mobiles and 2 cars are snatched there.even women are thieves.if foreigners,especially those who dont have relatives there,wanna live in karachi,they must arrange private van of their college and plz never travel in a public bus in karachi if u have something valueable.that's all haha

and and and plz never join any political party!!!


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

Its true that Karchi dose have sum problems but at then end of the day what is going to happen will happen..who knew that 32 students would die at VT which is such a safe community...If u wana be safe then just dont be a showoff becuz thats why most people get robbed...be discreat about the money u have...so yah my question is my sis is a junior she has all her credits need for pakistan can she do early graduation and apply to med school in Pakistan???


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You need to ask your question in the appropriate thread. Don't combine two totally unrelated topics just for the sake of making only one post. Keep this thread on topic. Thanks.


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

Salam alaikum,

"The nail that sticks out gets hammered". As long as you blend in with the majority and not the minority you wont be a target.


----------

